# iMac seems dead :( Internet Recovery Not Working



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

Can someone please help? I have a new 27" iMac and thought i'd restore my hard drive for the new OS Yosemite. I used disk utility to erase the hard drive. I now hold command, option, R to use the Internet Recovery. The problem is it just sits there with my WIFI name and doesn't start any downloading. I've pressed return and other things but still nothing. Surely there should be a progress bar or something. After about 20 minutes I get an error "2002F". I've tried holding the option key to get disk utility but it doesn't appear. I've tried holding "option, R" to get the recovery partition but that doesn't appear either.

I created a bootable USB via my PC with Mavericks installed but that's not working so i'm currently downloading Mountain Lion.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Jamie078


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What exact model iMac? I believe you need 10.8.4 for 2013 iMacs.

I think that error means that Apple's server couldn't be reached to get the software.
This could be a problem with your LAN or the Internet, or even Apple's servers.

Since Yosemite was recently released, the Apple servers are probably getting hit hard.

Not sure where you are holding the option key to get to Disk Utility?

There should have been a recovery partition pre-installed (unless you deleted it too), doesn't just command+R or option+R start that?


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Headrush, thanks for the reply.

I have the 27" 2013 iMac. I only bought it in June this year. There's no disk drive so Internet Recovery is my only option. I must've erased the recovery disk aswell as when I hold the option key on startup, no recovery disk appears, just the same wifi selection that I get in IR but lower down the screen as if something is supposed to be there. I bought an external disc drive with my iMac, if I get a copy of 10.8.4, will I be able to install through the external disc drive?

command+R starts Internet Recovery and option+R doesn't do anything so the flashing question mark appears.

I thought it may be an Apple server issue since Yosemite has just been released, but don't know if its just me hoping lol

Anyway, thanks for your help


----------



## CharlieAta (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi jamie078 i have the same problem with my macbook pro. Now im downloading mavericks and you tell that it didnt work pff i dont know another way to fix it. Do you could fix it ? sorry for my english


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Charlie, i'm still looking for a solution too. I'm hoping Internet Recovery isn't working because the Apple servers are busy with the Yosemite downloads but i'm thinking there's more wrong than that, Did your Macbook Pro come with Mavericks installed? If not, I don't think it will work, i'm told it will only install the version your Mac came with.

If and when I find a solution I will come and let you know and help you with yours if you're still in the same position.

Good luck Charlie


----------

